# Are there any books for this topic?



## LWFlouisa (Dec 31, 2014)

At the moment, I'm specifically trying to find out when sabots, klomp, holzschuh, klumpe, and other footwear of these varieties were first documented, and if there is a specific date it was stopped.

According to this wiki page:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clog

It mentioned they stopped being worn around WW2.

The only book I can find on the topic, is a bit expensive and doesn't have an excerpt to determine if its worth the investment.

This will be especially important, when I do historical fantasy.


----------



## FarmerBrown (Dec 31, 2014)

See if your local library can get the book for you through inter-library loan. Otherwise, if you get me the citation I can search for you (I'm a librarian) and see if there are other options.


----------



## LWFlouisa (Dec 31, 2014)

It will be interesting to see if my library can even stock it. I think it's self published? Not sure what the rules are on that. If no luck then I might ask.^^

Thanks again.


----------

